# (Resolved) Windows Media Player



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Whenever I try to open Windows media player, I get a small box that says "can't perform operation,low memory". 
I have 33 g free disk space and have 256 m RAM so this shouldn't be happening. I already tried a new download of the latest version of media player, installed, and then tried again with the same result. It has always worked fine until now. I have not installed any new items since last it worked properly.
Thanks,Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go here and download AddAware http://tomcoyote.com/lsindex.html

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Regards

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Here is the list from MSINFO32, I installed and ran a deep registry scan. I did not see anything referencing Web 3000 or new.net so I cleaned it out. Still no luck with media player, however it did wipe out KaZaA, so I will re-install, no big deal. Let me know if you see anything in the below info.
Thanks, Gene

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 5.50.4807.2300
Uptime: 0:00:39:43
Normal mode
On "HPPAV" as "Gene"
Hewlett-Packard
AuthenticAMD AMD Athlon(tm) Processor 
256MB RAM
65% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (30183MB free)
Available space on drive C: 30183MB of 43953MB (FAT32)


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Thats not your startup list. Did you actually click on the folder Startup Programs? A list should appear, that may be quite long.

As for Kazza, have you tried the non-spyware version:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=78512&highlight=KazzaLite

Regards

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Sorry, Here"s the start-up list
Gene

NetShow PowerPoint Helper	Common Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\NetShow Services\Tools\nsppthlp.exe"
run	Win.ini	hpfsched
ATI Launchpad	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\ATI MULTIMEDIA\MAIN\LAUNCHPD.EXE"
hpsysdrv	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Keyboard Manager	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
HPScanPatch	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
USBMMKBD	Registry (Machine Run)	usbmmkbd.exe
StillImageMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
VirusScan Online	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
MCAgentExe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
MCUpdateExe	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE.COM\AGENT\MCUPDATE.EXE
EM_EXEC	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
ATIPTA	Registry (Machine Run)	atiptaxx.exe


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets see......

NetShow PowerPoint Helper: no idea. Not much joy on the Web, so its up to you. If you get any problems if you do untick it, you can always retick it in SafeMode.

ATI Launchpad: ATI LaunchPad provides a convenient way to start all your Multimedia Center applications (DVD player, Video CD, CD Audio, File Player). Just click the feature you want. When you start your computer, LaunchPad opens automatically, or you can right-click LaunchPad, and uncheck Load on Startup in the menu. Not required

hpsysdrv: This item keeps track of how many times the system has been recovered and the times of the first and last recoveries done on the system. Leaving unchecked will sometimes prevent the Keyboard Manager program from detecting that the computer is an HP. Since this program/driver was only made to run on HP, if it can't tell that it is an HP it will not run. If unchecked, it can prevent the running of the Application Recovery CDs, the use of the multimedia keys, and the HP Instant Support

Keyboard Manager: One-touch Multimedia Keyboard for HP systems. According to HP, the Keyboard Manager pings an HP site to see if it is online so that it can light the Connected button on the keyboard. Supposedly it does not pass any information other then that. The Keyboard Manager program is also available via Start -> Programs

HPScanPatch: HP patch for certain USB scanners. If unavailable via Start -> Programs, create your own shortcut

LoadPowerProfile: keep

USBMMKBD: USB multimedia keyboard for HP systems. Allows the use of special function keys on USB keyboards. Whilst it's running and whilst you're connected to the net it has some privacy issues as it tries to connect to redirect.paviliondownload.com every 5 minutes, to tell HP that you're online and allowing them to gather information based upon the buttons you're using. The side effect of disabling is that all multimedia buttons will cease functioning. The standby, mute and volume control will still work. 

StillImageMonitor: If your scanner does not have a button to initiate scanning you don't need stimon. Even if it does have a button, you can still manually launch the scanning application. If unavailable via Start -> Programs, create your own shortcut. If your scanner needs this running to be recognised, start it manually first

VirusScan Online: McAfee VirusScan On-line. If this is your chosen virus-scanner it's recommended you keep it given the number of viruses around, especially if you spend a lot of time on-line

MCAgentExe: From McAfee VirusScan On-line. The Agent is a red M icon that appears in the Windows system tray or Notification Area (if you're running Windows XP). If you don't see the agent icon, VirusScan Online may not be installed. You can perform several activities through the Agent Icon, such as manually checking for updates or setting automatic update options, running a scan or creating a rescue disk

MCUpdateExe: From McAfee VirusScan On-line. Automatically updates your virus definitions. You don't need this if you regularly update these definitions

EM_EXEC: Logitech Mouseware driver. Needed to support some additional functionality of Logitech mice/trackballs, such as the middle button being set to double-click

ATIPTA: Control panel for the ATI series of video cards allowing access to such features as display resolution, colour depth, etc. Available via Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Display - not required. Some users may need it if they have optimised their settings

Go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I followed your directions and removed all non-essential programs from start up using msconfig. I restarted and then tried to open WMP again with the same "low memory" message. I then used ctrl,alt,delete to close everything but explorer with the same result. ( I also un-installed and reinstalled WPM with a new download from different source.) Still "can't perform operation, low memory" I know I'm puzzled.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Which version are you using, of WMP? Also, when the error comes up, and you press Ctrl-alt-del, are any saying Not Responding?

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
The ver. is 7.01. OK, here we go. If I open WMP from any location,(start menu, desktop icon, program files, file manager, etc.) I get the small box that say's "can't perform function, low memory". The only choice given in this box is "OK", so I press OK. The box closes and I am back to my desktop, (or wherever I was). If I use ctrl,alt,delete at this point it shows WMP as a running, and therefore I'm assuming, a responding program. If I then cancel the "close program" dialog box, and open WMP a second time, nothing happens at all. If I ctrl, alt, delete, at that point, it shows WMP as (not responding) If I end task (twice) and open again we go through the same process. aaarrgh
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmmmm

And this is the only program you're getting this problem with?

Have you tried the 6.4 version that comes with Windows? It will be in c:\Program Files\Windows Media Player.

Also, which other site did you download the 7.1 from?

Try this:

To reduce processor usage: Go to View:Now Playing Tools and unselect "Show Visualizations". 
Go to the Now Playing View and make sure that the Graphic Equalizer and SRS Wow Effects are turned off.

Does that help?

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I have ver. 6.4 and it works fine. 7.1 is the only program I am having problems with. I can't go to View:Now Playing Tools and unselect "Show Visualizations", or go to the Now Playing View and make sure that the Graphic Equalizer and SRS Wow Effects are turned off because I can't open the player at all. I am not sure where I downloaded from, but I believe I was just redirected to Microsoft from Cnet. The exe. file is mp71 exe. the same as before. Is there a way to do a diag. on WMP memory demand. I cleared all previously played files to no avail. I just looked at quick view through windows explorer and this is what I found. 

Windows Executable
32 bit for Windows 95 and Windows NT

Technical File Information:

Image File Header
( I am skipping down to)


CHARACTERISTICS:
Relocation Info Stripped from File.
File is executable ie. no unresolved external references
Line numbers stripped from file
Local symbols stripped from file
32 bit word machine

Now I don't know what any of this means, but "stripped from file" does not sound especially good. What do you think?
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Go here, and see if this is the same version that you have downloaded:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/

So, it just looks like its the newer version that has the problems 

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
Yeah, It's just that program, soooo here's what I just did. I went to Add/remove programs and removed WMP. I've done this already, but this time I removed everything, including, horror of horrers, the dreaded shared files. Then I opened file manager and removed anything that resembled WMP. Then I went to the link you gave me and downloaded WMP 7.1 The file I got was MP71 exe. I then opened and did a complete install. When finished I pressed the restart prompt and waited. I was feeling confident at this point. I then double clicked on the newly provided WMP desktop icon, and was told "can't perform operation,low memory" I think I could hear Bill Gates laughing in the background. Well, I have ATI all in wonder radion and that has file player, so I think I'm beat with WMP on this machine. I also have quicktime,realplayer and a video studio with file player that I can use. I suppose one of these could be causing a conflict, but they have always all worked together before now. The programs are consistent, the problem is new. 
Thank You for all your time,
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its a toughy, this one 

Does it do the same if you're in Safemode?

For your video card, have you updated it recently?

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
My video card is the ATI All-In-Wonder Radion that, at present, is working well with all other applications. I just checked the ATI site and there are several driver updates available. I'm not sure which one to try. I am afraid of screwing up other functions. Also,
at Microsoft's download page there is a Update listed specifically for ATI. Here is what it says: 

ATI Technologies, Inc - Video
121 KB/ Download Time: < 1 min
Ati Technologies Inc. Media Driver Version 6.13.10.5118 

I think my best bet would be to try that first. The attachment lists the ATI drivers available from ATI's site.
What's your take on these drivers. I'm stumped
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

The one that Microsoft has, is the Windows 98 Capture Drivers. It mentions:



> WDM Capture drivers providing DirectShow capture support for VIVO and ALL-IN-WONDER configurations. These drivers should be used in conjunction with the Recommended Display Driver release listed above


The one above, is Windows 98 Display Drivers.

It looks like you need both.

Just outa curiosity, which version of DirectX do you have? Go to Run and type DXDIAG. in the first tab will be the version.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I am using Direct X 8.1, I did a complete diag with dxdiag yesterday on the off chance that would tell me something, it didn't. All test were successful with no reported problems.
Do you think I should try downing both the driver from windows update and the following from ATI.

Windows 98 Capture Drivers
Driver Version - 6.13.10.6125
For VIVO and ALL-IN-WONDER products only 
Posted June 13, 2002

Thanks for your input,
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Got an email:



> Eddie,
> Well, I was able to get everything running smooth once again, except WMP. It
> still has the same problem. Here is what I've done since last post.
> 1. Installed all new updated drivers for ATI video card.
> ...


For the 1MB RAM that dissapeared, it may be for your video card, or something else. Don't worry about that. I have 127MB on mine 

Okay.

Do you use any filesharing programs? Trying to pinpoint this is gonna be fun....not 

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie, I am not sure what a file sharing program is.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Its something like Kazaa, WinMX or Morpheus

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Kazaalite, since the beginning of this thread.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Have you updated anything from the Microsoft Update site, just before this happened?


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Just before this happened, I took off Morpheus and installed Kazaa. After it happened, and I started this thread, I took off kazaa and all it's associations and installed kazaalite.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

You said you had Morpheus, then Kazaa. Have you run AddAware like I mentioned at the beginning of this thread? There will be a lot of spyware installed, which may be slowing things down.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Yes, I have run ad aware several times. I also installed the refupdate from their site. ( just the usual doubleclick stuff shows up). I discovered an old program on my system called PC Friendly Trouble Shooter. I ran it and this is what it says regarding memory. 

 Memory Info:
Memory Load: 18%
Total Physical: 510 MB
Available Physical: 361 MB
Available that can be stored in paging file:
1537 MB
Available in paging file: 1465 MB
Virtual: 2044 MB
Free Virtual: 2026 MB

What is all that and does it tell you anything. In System properties, I have selected "Let windows manage my virtual memory settings" maybe I need new management. I do not know how to set them manually, so I haven't tried. It does seem that this is somehow a memory allocation error of some kind?
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

I assume that you have gone to the Performance tab in System, and in there found the Virtual Memory.

Click the Let Me Specify My Own Virtual Memory Settings.

remember what was in the greyed out boxes before you start messing with anything.

Now, you have 512MB RAM. The current consensus is to reduce the swap-file size to around 2 or 3 times the amount of RAM.

So, you need it set to around 1024 to 1536.

You want the Max and Min to be the same number.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I changed the virtual memory settings, restarted, tried to open WMP and got the same message. I guess that wasn't it.
Any idea what that info meant that I sent in the last post.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, try this:

You have 512MB of memory. Set the minimum to 500MB, and leave the maximum blank. restart.

Also, if that doesn't work, lets try removing KazaaLite, and retrying. We can always install it again later

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I set the minimum to 500, but it would not let me leave the maximum blank. It kept changing it to match the minimum. I tried it like that, and WMP still gives the same "low memory message".
I think I would rather have kazaalite working properly, as it is now, than WMP. Kazaalite was installed after the problem first started.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Try this..

Drop your RAM back to 256MB, and change your Virtual Memory as follows:

384 (min)
512 (max)

Reboot to apply the changes. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie
Still no good. Microsoft has said this is a problem worthy of non-paid support and that they will get back to me. Should I feel encouraged, or filled with trepidition?
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Does that mean you won't have to pay for a thing? Not even thye phone call?

If so, yes, it may be a good idea. Looking around the newsgroups, there dosen't seem to be any real answers, but it gets asked a bit.

If you do go ahead with it, and it gets solved, I would be curious to know the solution.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,

After all the time you have given me, should I find the solution from Microsoft, you will certainly be the first to know. While I,m waiting for them to get back to me, if you have any flashes of inspiration on this, let me know.

Thanks Again, 
Gene

PS: why does it say I'm offline at the posts when I'm online?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

As to the offline bit, you may not have cookies enabled, or your Security settings are set to high.

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I finally heard from microsoft support. After having me try everything that we had already tried, he decided that it is probably because Windows 98se came with my HP computer. He said that he will call me back but it is probably not microsofts problem. Hmmmm, I wonder why it does the same thing in safe mode. Anyway, I removed WMP as thoroughly as possible and will just do without.
Thanks again,
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Have you gone back to 6.4 then?

For the sheer hell of it, is your CPU fan turing properly? Probably is, but just clutching at some very short straws 

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
Actually, I have no WMP at all now. Yes, the fan is turning. I don't know about properly, but there doesn't seem to be a heat problem.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You'll have 6.4 still on your PC. 

Open windows Explorer and open up c:\program files\Windows Media Player.

In there, doubleclick mplayer2.exe

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
No, not there. I uninstalled from the website(ms). Then I used add/remove and removed everything including shared files. Then I search for any files and deleted them completely. It's probably there somewhere but I don't know where or much care at this point. Someday I might try another fresh download and installation.
Gene


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Oki doki

Still, seems a shame why you can't run that player 

eddie


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Eddie,
I agree. I hate to give up. If you discover anything, Let me know.
Gene


----------



## plibitz (Dec 2, 2001)

Just dropped in to advise that I formatted HD and reinstalled everything incl. WMP and now all is good.
thanks, belatedly for all your help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thats okay, its just a shame it had to be a format.

Still, as long as its working again, thats the main thing 

eddie


----------



## Mr_Grinch (Aug 13, 2003)

I had this problem, it happened to occur about the same time as this msblast.exe virus appeared. Apparently it downloads and executes itself using port something or other.

Anyway, this problem still stayed after I rid myself of the msblast.exe virus. I decided to actually get some half decent firewall software (Using Zonealarm 'cos it's free!).

I have since had no problems with the "Out of Memory" message.

Oh and it occurs in not just Media Player but in Outlook too (When you try to save/reply to a message) and seems to affect Internet Explorer.

Let me know how you get on.

http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/1001_cnet_zdnet/zaSetup_37_202.exe

For ZoneAlarm (Free version).

I apologise if I can't post url's, I didn't read the rules to this forum, just thought i'd post my advice.

Kieran


----------

